# How to Fix an OH Pop



## 300SpartanX (Jul 6, 2011)

random video:


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2011)

How is this different from fixing a 2H pop?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you could just not pop during OH


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Or you could just not pop during OH


 
< Jax184> I finally got the windows embedded platform builder installed
< Jax184> so I can now make a version of XP that'll boot off of a 128 meg CF card
< moshez> jax184: my condolences
< moshez> why do you want to develop on crap xp platforms and stuff
< moshez> that sounds unfun
<@khmer> i love it when people ask windows questions or talk about windows dev and someone's very serious answer to the question is "use linux, noob"
< moshez> khmer: it's worked for me so far...
<@khmer> hurr hurr! you guys are aweosme!!!!!!
<@khmer> here's my impression of you
<@khmer> SCENE: Mission Control. Apollo 13 is spinning out of control.
<@khmer> <Radio> All right, we've evacuated the command module and we're sealed in the LEM, but the oxygen filter is broken! we need another!
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> All right, Captain, we'll put together a team.
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> Team, here are the supplies they've got. We need to build an air filter for the LEM socket, right now.
<@khmer> <moshez> They shouldn't have gone into the LEM.
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> We're kind of past that, moshez. They've evacuated all the oxygen from the command module.
<@khmer> <moshez> Well it's just the right answer, they shouldn't have gone into the LEM.
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> All right, anyone else? We have to make sure it doesn't take sharp movements, because a good kick could tear right through the aluminum wall.
<@khmer> <moshez> Well, you shouldn't have used aluminum.
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> All right, you know what, dickhole? That's not problem solving. They're in the LEM, the walls are aluminum, and they're in ****ing space, so we need to solve this problem!
<@khmer> <moshez> Well, they shouldn't have gone into space. I never need to.
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> What? This isn't about you. This is their situation and their problem and we need to build this air filter!
<@khmer> <moshez> Well don't get mad at me for having the right answers.
<@khmer> <moshez> I just drive to my house and I never have air filtration problems.
<@khmer> <Mission Commander> So, the astronauts have holed up in the LEM and they want us to build an air filter, and your solution is for them not to go into the LEM, not to build it with aluminum, not to go into space, and to drive to your house?
<@khmer> <moshez> You're not thinking about this rationally.
<@khmer> <Radio> TELL MY WIFE I LOVE HER
<@khmer> <moshez> That radio is probably just picking up Casablanca.
<@khmer> --SCENE.--
< moshez> khmer: ok
< moshez> khmer: now I feel bad about myself
< moshez> no wait, I don't
< Beelzebub> moshez: you should.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2011)

Hahahahaha, awesome.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

k I think you just won this thread byebye


----------



## RTh (Jul 6, 2011)

Sir, you just won this thread. Freaking lol.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't get it Prbly cause I only read 1/3rd


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## AustinReed (Jul 6, 2011)

I now pronounce winner of all threads. *bows*


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 6, 2011)

2011 forum award winner.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 6, 2011)

i don't understand


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jul 6, 2011)

me neither


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay...

The OP posted a video about how to fix a OH pop. Someone else said "just don't pop during OH", to which Kirjava replied with a excerpt to a IRC conversation in which a similar situation occurred, citing the reply of one of the IRC users, comparing the situation to a scene in the movie "Apollo 13", where a situation analogous to both the situatoin on this thread, and the one within the cited IRC conversation, happened on screen.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2011)

err no the best way is to put the cube down on the table first before doing what you did


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> Okay...
> 
> The OP posted a video about how to fix a OH pop. Someone else said "just don't pop during OH", to which Kirjava replied with a excerpt to a IRC conversation in which a similar situation occurred, citing the reply of one of the IRC users, comparing the situation to a scene in the movie "Apollo 13", where a situation analogous to both the situatoin on this thread, and the one within the cited IRC conversation, happened on screen.


 

TL;DR


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jul 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> TL;DR


 
whatsthatmean


----------



## Goosly (Jul 6, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> whatsthatmean


 
_tl;dr
Literally, "Too long; didn't read" 
Said whenever a nerd makes a post that is too long to bother reading._


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not a nerd.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> I'm not a nerd.


 
I loled.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> I'm not a nerd.


 
I didn't say that, I only quoted a site


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jul 6, 2011)

every cuber is a nerd


----------

